# Rash after using M&P



## Flutter (Nov 17, 2017)

So I got some M&P base from Hobby Lobby recently and made some soaps.

I have sensitive skin, but I've used store bought soap before and didn't think whatever chemicals might be in M&P would be any different.  However, the first time I used the soap (first one was charcoal/tea tree face bar) it made me skin a little red.  The next time I used it (lavender and vanilla body bar), I got a rash on my face, underarms and on my legs after shaving with it.

I am not sure what it is in the soap that I am apparently allergic to, but I am not going to use it anymore.  I have not had any issues with the CP, more natural stuff I've made, so I guess I will have to stick to that.

Anyone know where I can get a more natural M&P base, or maybe make my own?


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 17, 2017)

Are you using the right percentage of EO/FO.   To much of any of those including the charcoal could cause problems.   I've not used the hobby MP before so can't speak to that but you may be allergic to something in them.


----------



## Flutter (Nov 17, 2017)

shunt2011 said:


> Are you using the right percentage of EO/FO. To much of any of those including the charcoal could cause problems. I've not used the hobby MP before so can't speak to that but you may be allergic to something in them.


The label said to use up to .25 oz EO/FO per pound of soap, so that's what I did.  I only added powder from 4 charcoal caps in the batch; it made 4 bars of soap, so basically one per bar (it wasn't even black, it was gray).  I debated if it was the charcoal or the soap, but didn't think I used enough.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 17, 2017)

Flutter said:


> The label said to use up to .25 oz EO/FO per pound of soap, so that's what I did. I only added powder from 4 charcoal caps in the batch; it made 4 bars of soap, so basically one per bar (it wasn't even black, it was gray). I debated if it was the charcoal or the soap, but didn't think I used enough.


 
One last guess, did you use skin safe fragrance?   You would need to test everything out one at a time.  If you plan on making more MP I would suggest getting it from a reputable company, test it alone on your skin to make sure there is no reaction. Then add one thing at a time to it and test again.   

Unfortunately, testing can sometimes put a damper on the fun.   Thankfully, I've not found anything in soapmaking that affects my skin negatively.  

Good luck to you!  Wish I had more answers for you.


----------



## Obsidian (Nov 17, 2017)

I think brambleberry has detergent free m&p


----------



## penelopejane (Nov 17, 2017)

DH can't use m & p either. I always assumed it was the alcohol in the bases as he avoids that on his skin (not on the inside though!!!) unfortunately all m & p has some sort of alcohol. 

So if it's not the FO, EO, sodium laurate (another irritant for him) or colour it might be the alcohol. 

Also look for: 
No parabens
No phenoxyethanol
No sulfates
PEG free
No propylene glycol


----------



## lisamaliga (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello Flutter,
You'll want to try a sulfate-free base like SFIC or Stephensons. If you went to Hobby Lobby, did you get the Life of the Party clear soap base? If so, here are the ingredients:
Aqua [Water], Propylene Glycol, Sodium Stearate, Glycerine, Sucrose, Sodium Laurate, Sorbitol, Sodium Laureth Sulphate, Sodium Lauryl Sulphate, Sodium Chloride, Stearic Acid, Lauric Acid, Vitamin E, Aloe, Pentasodium Pentetate, Tetrasodium Etidronate 

SFIC clear soap base ingredients.
It contains 20% added glycerin and only the finest vegetable oils. There are no detergents, no surfactants, no sulfates, no alcohol and no sugar solutions. Ingredients: 

Coconut Oil, Palm Oil, Safflower Oil, Glycerine (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Sodium Hydroxide (saponifying agent), Sorbitol, (moisturizer), Propylene Glycol (made from vegetable glycerine), Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier), Oat protein (conditioner).

As for activated charcoal powder, I used 1/2 teaspoon for 10 oz. & got a black soap. Here's a photo:


----------



## KellySoapCo (Nov 17, 2017)

Do you have any allergies you know about? Like soy? I've heard vegetable glycerin is made with soy most of the time.


----------



## Flutter (Nov 17, 2017)

As for the additives I used; it was tea tree and lavender EO, a little tamanu oil and the charcoal powder.

I have no soy allergies.

The brand I got was Soap Expressions.  Here are the ingredients:  Glycerin, Prop. Glycol, Coconut Oil, Triethanolamine, Sodium Cocoate, Sodium Myristate, Sodium Laureth, Sodium Stearate, Titainium Dioxide, Shea Butter, Sodium Laureth Sulfate, Water.

So I really don't know what it is that got to me, but I am not going to use anything from this base on myself anymore.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Nov 17, 2017)

I too have found many MP bases out there drying. I agree with Lisa; SFIC bases are terrific and as opposed as I am to propylene glycol, WSP 3 butter base is surprisingly good. Depending on where you live- out West Brambleberry carries SFIC,; in the Midwest Bulk Apothecary sells it and Wholesales Supplies Plus, also in Ohio carries their own brand.


----------



## Flutter (Dec 4, 2017)

The rash got really bad; blistering hives and peeling ... I had to get some steroids from the Dr and it is still not all gone.

I got a sulfate free M&P from Amazon (Pifito Premium was the brand) that doesn't seem to bother me.


----------



## Kittish (Dec 5, 2017)

There's a made from scratch MP recipe on here that I've made. I'm going to keep playing with it and see what I come up with. I don't care particularly if it turns out actually clear. Link: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=31220
You should be able to substitute grain alcohol (vodka, everclear, etc) for the propylene glycol if you don't want to use that. I made it with cocoa butter in place of the palm oil, and it turned out nice. I'm almost out of the batch, so it's time to make another one.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 5, 2017)

Flutter said:


> The rash got really bad; blistering hives and peeling ... I had to get some steroids from the Dr and it is still not all gone.
> 
> I got a sulfate free M&P from Amazon (Pifito Premium was the brand) that doesn't seem to bother me.


 

I have use in a pinch the soap expressions brand with no problems.  There are better bases out there.  I personally do not like Stephenson, because they are a total nightmare to melt and design.  They also get week in the shower with the hot water when the bar becomes small.

The base you got has SLS.  I know that a lot of people has a reaction to it.  SLS is thick and coarse when you buy it, and is not a natural element.  

I like nature's garden soap bases.  They are sls free, and behave well when you work with them.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 5, 2017)

Flutter said:


> As for the additives I used; it was tea tree and lavender EO, a little tamanu oil and the charcoal powder.
> 
> I have no soy allergies.
> 
> ...


Have you done a patch test to see if it is the Tamanu? I know I made a facial lotion a while back and it sent me to emergency with a severe allergic reaction, the only new ingredient was the Evening Primrose Oil. So you really need to try to narrow down the allergen in order to try avoiding it next time.


----------



## Flutter (Dec 6, 2017)

cmzaha said:


> Have you done a patch test to see if it is the Tamanu? I know I made a facial lotion a while back and it sent me to emergency with a severe allergic reaction, the only new ingredient was the Evening Primrose Oil. So you really need to try to narrow down the allergen in order to try avoiding it next time.


I have been wondering if it was something other than the sodium laurel sulphate since I've noticed it in other things I've used for years with no problems :think: 

This was the first time I used a soap with Tamanu oil, but there wasn't very much in it, plus I've put it directly on my face before and it's in my foot lotion and face wash too.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Dec 6, 2017)

Very interesting how that can happen.  My husband used to love grape jelly,  one day he ate some at a restaurant, and he also ended in the emergency room, almost killed  him.  Since then he was never able to eat it again. 

So it could even be something your skin was ok before with.  And then all of a sudden become allergic to it.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 6, 2017)

SunRiseArts said:


> Very interesting how that can happen.  My husband used to love grape jelly,  one day he ate some at a restaurant, and he also ended in the emergency room, almost killed  him.  Since then he was never able to eat it again.
> 
> So it could even be something your skin was ok before with.  And then all of a sudden become allergic to it.


Yep allergies can certainly work that way. I was able to take Penicillin all my life and then 1 pill after dental surgery sent me to emergency


----------

